# Ambit upgrade suggestions sent to suunto



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello,
I think it's a good Idea to collect in one post suggestion you make to suunto to make the Ambit better, sent to [email protected].

That way you can see a solution you also need and ask for it to make more presure.

my recent suggestions I sent are:

- Option of two rows of information with med. size characters. with actual 3 rows the central one is too big and the other two are too small.

- sun/rise time

- Auto-local time by GPS information (selectable on/off)

- countdown alarm, more alarm options (daily...)

- To be possible to see the Ambit as a hard disk unit when connecting with the USB cable, to upload/download tracks, routes and logs without the need of moveslink

- An accesory with lipo rechargable battery (to recharge the Ambit a couple times) and USB backup option (to an SD card f.ex.), with small Watch connector also. small and light. To use the Ambit in several days far away from civilitation

- various light duration times (default-15sec-1m-10m-1h(with low bright)), and selectable whe pressing light button several times, like in garmin units. And turn off if you press the button again

- If the Ambit has accelerometer and/or gyroscope, a light option (selectable by long pressing light button) where the light turns on when you face the watch to you. My old casio ABC watch had it.

- Strap adapters to fit standard 24-26 straps. make 2 black rubber pieces just under the GPS antena, and same length in the other side, and then a standard mounting bracket on each end. That way you also solve the use of the Ambit over clothing


----------



## dzelzcels (Apr 26, 2012)

My biggest request is the multisport feature. I do a lot of duo and triathlon stuff and not beeing able to switch sports in the middle of workout is huge. And since it is simple software issue then I will be very dissapointed if suunto doesnt add it in the next update. 

Ability to integrate the data in 3rd party platforms - strava, endomondo is another big thing.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

That is why this post can be useful

I forgot that suggestion that is very important for me: that endomondo (or similar) could download directly from the device or that Movescount could download from Garmin, or import complete logs files from other devices
I would like to have all the exercises from my Garmin and Ambit in the same place without the operation of exporting-importing each file


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Espresso machine.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Premmit (Sep 20, 2012)

- In exercise mode when hitting pause no lap!!
- Sunrise/sunset
- Multisport feature
- Distance alarm (no lap)


----------



## petew (Apr 6, 2006)

My Current Wishlist consists of just two items:

1.) Longer Strap Option so I can wear it over a jacket.

2.) Some sort of Pace alarm feature where you could set a goal and then have the watch beep at you if are failing that goal. For example, if I want to average 9mph on a 5 mile run, It'd be really cool to have it beep at you if you fall to 8.9 so you know you need to speed it up. Right now I spend too much time looking at my watch making sure I'm on pace.


----------



## roots-n-rocks (Sep 19, 2012)

mnaranjo said:


> my recent suggestions I sent are:
> 
> - Auto-local time by GPS information (selectable on/off)
> 
> ...


Hey there, 
I think these 3 of your suggestions are actually part of the two scheduled updates in September and November. (Well, the backlight staying on is planned, I don't know about choosing various times).

Upgrades I'd love to see are

-sunrise/sunset (huge benefit for long distance trail runners!)
-moon phase would be cool, but not as important to me as sunrise/sunset.
-no added lap when hitting pause during exercise. (I'm with you Premmit, that drives me nuts!!)
-hundreths of a mile after 10 miles during exercise. for some reason we only get tenths of a mile increments after 10 miles. This one really irks me too!
if the watch can display "12:32pm" , why cant it display 12.32 miles???
-ability to change settings through watch as well as movescount. I'd like to be able to, for example, turn on or shut off my heart rate alarm during my runs instead of being
forced to live with whatever settings I did the last time i was on Movescount.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

petew said:


> My Current Wishlist consists of just two items:
> 
> 1.) Longer Strap Option so I can wear it over a jacket.


If they make an adapter for standard straps like I explain in the first post, you could add any longer strap
I think is a better solution


----------



## Tweekster (Dec 25, 2008)

A simple one...........increase the size of the battery icon by 1 pixel up and 1 pixel to the left and right sides to make it more visible.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

- Lap calories
- Lap average HR
- GPS distance corrections
- Finer grained GPS recording interval between 1 and 60 to maximise log usage and route accuracy. For an 18 hour event, 1s means you run out of memory and 60s means you have too many straight lines. My distance was over 10% out.
- Quick "Home" altitude setting - Every time I start a run from home, I have to reset the altitude and there are many button presses to set it. It's a pain
- Fixing the 500 point/100 waypoint limit in routes - looks like this is supposed to be fixed in September release


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

For me it's the 15hr data limit and no easy means of uploading when away from PC/Mac that needs addressing. So a small device that allows upload or an app for iPhone or similar would be great. Another great option would be to have a means of storing/recording data off the watch in real-time rather than on it's own memory and maybe with an additional battery that gives extra battery capacity. With the size of batteries and micro SD cards this could be small and light.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

eeun said:


> For me it's the 15hr data limit and no easy means of uploading when away from PC/Mac that needs addressing. So a small device that allows upload or an app for iPhone or similar would be great. Another great option would be to have a means of storing/recording data off the watch in real-time rather than on it's own memory and maybe with an additional battery that gives extra battery capacity. With the size of batteries and micro SD cards this could be small and light.


maybe with the november update and ANT+ support the Ambit could use a USB ANT+ dongle to wireless transmit the workouts to a PC, smartphones with host-USB (samsung galaxy....)


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

mnaranjo said:


> maybe with the november update and ANT+ support the Ambit could use a USB ANT+ dongle to wireless transmit the workouts to a PC, smartphones with host-USB (samsung galaxy....)


That would be nice.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

I rarely met a feature I didn't like. Except when it had a bug in it.

In order:

+1 on the venerable Espresso machine.
Battery % indicator: When charging; with View button; Menu field.
+1: sunrise, sunset. The fourth View button field (option)
Show Bearing to WP as perimeter tick point whenever Navigating, regardless of Screen or menu. I mean, why not?
+1: More alarms
More cow bell. With Proximity alarm. Tell me honestly you don't want a cow bell for the last quarter mile coming home after a really long run/ride.
+1: Bigger font option on 2 or 3 fields
Better WP/POI/Route mgmt in Movescount. Then let's talk about more WPs and Importing/Exporting them.
+1: "Home" altitude setting. Yep, lots of buttons and could do it in my sleep. In fact at 5:30 I often do.
+1: Recording interval options. Heck, even just a "2sec" would make it a 30hr memory with nearly zero loss of fidelity.
+1: Map screen in exercise modes, without navigation
+1: Pace alarm
+1: In watch field edits. But by golly, with the fenix... I really really wish that had an online tool. I've had to forget some of my ATM codes and passwords to make room for remembering that menu structure.
+1:No lap when hitting Pause. 

And I'm leaving off many of great Nav items in the Fenix, because I'm trying to be reasonable about my expectations.


----------



## Joonatan (Sep 29, 2012)

roots-n-rocks said:


> -ability to change settings through watch as well as movescount. I'd like to be able to, for example, turn on or shut off my heart rate alarm during my runs instead of being
> forced to live with whatever settings I did the last time i was on Movescount.


If i remember correctly you can turn off HR limits while exercising. Just enter the options (long press next button) during an exercise and turn HR limits off or on. You cant change the min/max values though.


----------



## roots-n-rocks (Sep 19, 2012)

Joonatan said:


> If i remember correctly you can turn off HR limits while exercising. Just enter the options (long press next button) during an exercise and turn HR limits off or on. You cant change the min/max values though.


Thanks! Didn't realize that!


----------



## Joonatan (Sep 29, 2012)

Would love to see some enhancements for Altitude view. I would trade that big alti-graph for bigger alti-reading and add that baro trend from previous suunto products, which is enough to understand quickly the change in air pressure. And would love to see auto calibration for alti/baro sensor. That "home" altitude setting would already solve a lot, but an more intelligent auto calibration would be cool. Or perhaps it could set that automatically when i connect it to movescount on my home computer.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

After the new 1.8FW update I have two new suggestion I've sent to suunto:

1. I think the 500m min zoom for the tracks is useless
When I've used those kind of tracks in my garmin devices always selected 80m zoom
with 500m when you realize you have missed the correct way you are really far away..


2. It would be great a "back home" function to see the track of the exercise you are recording to go back


----------



## LockNLoad (Aug 15, 2010)

An hour beep would be nice.


----------



## undret (Oct 1, 2012)

or_watching said:


> I rarely met a feature I didn't like. Except when it had a bug in it.
> 
> In order:
> <cut>
> ...


Being a Garmin owner for many years: I would really like a map that shows the track so far (the breadcrumb trail) similar to what Garmin devices have, and also implemented in the Google MyTracks application for Android smartphones. It is often useful to be able to see my track so I can take shortcuts or otherwise select my navigation in relation to where have been before. 
Hiking tours may not be as carefully planned as regular training exercises. And then you might need to take decisions based on unplanned events. And then see your track and where you came from is really valuable.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I have always said this but Suunto has never included this feature in any watch. Totally bizarre.


LockNLoad said:


> An hour beep would be nice.


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

undret said:


> Being a Garmin owner for many years: I would really like a map that shows the track so far (the breadcrumb trail) similar to what Garmin devices have, and also implemented in the Google MyTracks application for Android smartphones. It is often useful to be able to see my track so I can take shortcuts or otherwise select my navigation in relation to where have been before.
> Hiking tours may not be as carefully planned as regular training exercises. And then you might need to take decisions based on unplanned events. And then see your track and where you came from is really valuable.


I agree! I love the beadcrumb trail and have benefited from them on my Garmin as well. I'd also like to save that breadcrumb trail on the watch.

A couple of other things I want is:
1. Auto Pause - mostly for biking
2. A Pause button that pauses and not an addition lap creator
3. On Pace screen - like Garmin's Virtual Runner
4. Non squiggly track lines - I know it doesn't really mater if the distance comes out right but I want it anyway
5. Something between the 1 sec and 60 sec recording of GPS points.
6. Beadcrumb Track

hmmmm...
Oh and
7. My watch back from service...


----------



## undret (Oct 1, 2012)

srwilson said:


> I agree! I love the beadcrumb trail and have benefited from them on my Garmin as well. I'd also like to save that breadcrumb trail on the watch.
> 
> A couple of other things I want is:
> 1. Auto Pause - mostly for biking
> ...


Agree. I was out on my first bike tour yesterday evening, and the track (when uploaded to movescount of course) was dead on target where I actually was. This in contrast to the running exercise I had the day before where it had this squiggly curves.

I have not explored the barometer fully yet, so I may be wrong. I tried to calibrate it by giving exact altitude, but it was way off anyhow (minus 21 meters above sea level...). It feels awkward to know and input altitude and/or air pressure for your exact position, since that information is not always available. Using the GPS, the device can compute the altitude, which should come out pretty ok. I think there should be an option to automatically calibrate using that.
To compute direction and hence determine where north is, the GPS can also be used while in the move and the compass can be automatically calibrated using that data.

As someone else mentioned, setting the clock based on GPS was only possible if it was not off by more than 7,5 minutes (or whatever random figure it was). This is a completely incomprehensible restriction. Why is this the case.

What is the best way to give these suggestions to Suunto?

I decided to keep the Ambit, partly because I love its training support, and partly because I look forward to how Suunto is going to improve the navigation features used for hiking in future updates.
This is to rehabilitate myself after several years of Garmin addiction.


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

hello, i may be the only one that likes the pause function!
i find it very usefull because when it creates this "pause" lap, i can see later in movescount the rest time between main sets.
my 99.99% of training is interval training (M. Igloi type of training) so this function is very usefull for me!


----------



## mondoshawan (May 14, 2012)

me too, i don't mind if the pause function creates a lap.

But it don't stop the timer and that's the thing most people don't want.

Ambit should have on more data field, like my FR 60, you can choice *time* and *elapsed time* for the stop watch. With elapsed time it will include all stops, like the Ambit does now. With *time* there is no time recording during pauses.

With this option everybody should be happy.


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

mondoshawan said:


> me too, i don't mind if the pause function creates a lap.
> 
> But it don't stop the timer and that's the thing most people don't want.
> 
> ...


Agreed!! I guess I could live with the inserted lap (I'd like the option not to have it inserted however) but it is the inclusion of the paused time I do not like. I call it "moving time" vs "real time".

When I do a known route and I want to see how I have progressed I currently have to process out the paused time. While I'm only interested in the actual moving time I can't simply compare the 'moves' because many of the route I run and bike I have to stop to cross streets, tracks, and such. Those Stops and Pauses are never the same. All these Stops and Pauses today get rolled up into my Move. Not cool.

Let me just say I'm lazy and I think the watch should preform this function for me. My Garmin does ;-)


----------



## backcountry (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a question that has been gnawing at me for a little.The Suunto Ambit will be getting full ANT+ technology in the next November 2.0 firmwareupdate which they say will be compatible with an array of ANT+ equipped devicesnot just the "Suunto ANT" system they seem to be running currently. When thathappens are all ANT+ devices compatible with one another? I'm not too tech savvyin relation to cross platform compatibility and whatnot. In other words will theAmbit be compatible with something like say a Garmin Tempe unit? For those thatunfamiliar the "Tempe" is Garmin's external sensor pod for the Fenix which alsoruns on ANT+ technology? I did some research and it seems like they both followthe same frequency and such? Come tothink of it the Tempe actually looks almost identical to Suunto Foot Pot.


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

mondoshawan said:


> me too, i don't mind if the pause function creates a lap.
> 
> *But it don't stop the timer* and that's the thing most people don't want.
> 
> ...


saridis_pavlos's running Move 2.10.2012 - Move at Movescount.com

this is a typical 1k interval set , made yesterday morning. i find it normal and logical for the unit to create a new lap. (maybe is type of exercise i perform).
i also see in movescount that pause laps are not added in the duration of the exercise which shows to be 20min 29sec of running
the total time is 44min
these two are clearly mentioned separately in movescount.

i dont exactly understand the timer issue you are saying :think:

maybe i am lost in translation! also note that this is almost my first suunto and did not own any garmin prior.


----------



## mondoshawan (May 14, 2012)

saridis said:


> saridis_pavlos's running Move 2.10.2012 - Move at Movescount.com
> 
> this is a typical 1k interval set , made yesterday morning. i find it normal and logical for the unit to create a new lap. (maybe is type of exercise i perform).
> i also see in movescount that pause laps are not added in the duration of the exercise which shows to be 20min 29sec of running
> ...


thx for sharing your move
i think this is new in MC, but i'm not shure. Seems that Suunto has corrected this and is now showing time in movement and not overall time in the summary. I think prior the update it was different

so no need anymore for additional datafield ;-)


----------



## mondoshawan (May 14, 2012)

there is on more thing… you used the pause button for intervall training, so the rest time is showing in your Heart Rate Gragph. For Interval Training this is ok.
But if you really want to pause your session, for some reasons you don't want to see the stop time in the Graphs.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

We NEED a 6 hour weather trend arrow like the Core. Suunto should make it as a sub screen on the bottom of the "time" screen. We also NEED a countdown timer and multiple alarms. The Baro graph doesnt show real world barometer changes very well. The graph needs to be more dramatic like the Core. I think improving the general ABC functions as a watch is far more important.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Mystro said:


> We NEED a 6 hour weather trend arrow like the Core. Suunto should make it as a sub screen on the bottom of the "time" screen. We also NEED a countdown timer and multiple alarms. The Baro graph doesnt show real world barometer changes very well. The graph needs to be more dramatic like the Core. I think improving the general ABC functions as a watch is far more important.


Most of the focus on bug fixes and additional functionality have been on the GPS side. So I agree with you, more attention also needs to be put into the ABC and watch side of the watch. The improvements I can think of are the following:

- Inclusion of a countdown timer, preferably settable to the second and a 24 hour duration or more, also would be nice with a auto repeat and interval function. Both the timer and the stopwatch should be accessible from timekeeping mode as views.

-Sunset and sunrise times, based on GPS location just like in the X10. That way the times will be even more correct than on the Core that only have a few selected city's. The sunset and sunrise times should be available both from the timekeeping screen and the baro screen as views.

-Why not compete with the fenix and also add moon phase functionality, but unlike the horrible looking moon symbol on the fenix low res display Suunto could make it great looking, just as sunset and sunrise times, moonphase should also be available from the timekeeping screen...

-Add baro trend indicator arrow for the past 6 hours available from the timekeeping screen, but I would prefer it on top rather than bottom of screen just like on the Core.

- Now over to the barometer profile, I would want the ability to view both absolute and MSL pressure as different views, better barograph just like in the Core that makes it easier to follow weather trends.

- The addition of a storm alarm just like in the Core, but unlike the Core where the storm alarm can not be used while moving vertically it should be like on the X10 that uses the GPS altitude data to assist the alarm function. Basically the way it works is that it takes the GPS altitude change between the last and the next barometric pressure reading and deducts the equivalent amount of pressure change based on the vertical shift between those two GPS readings. If there is any remaining pressure change that can not be accounted for based on the change in GPS altitude data. Then the watch knows that there is genuine weather change happening and therefore knows if a possible storm could come despite moving vertically.

-Now to the altimeter profile, I would want both absolute altitude above sea level and the altitude change from the start of the activity available as views, also GPS altitude reading should be available as a view. Also I would want the addition of a altitude difference measurer just like the Core have. It works like a stopwatch, if you want to measure a specific hill or descent without disturbing any of the logging going on. Then you just change the view to the altitude difference measurer that always start at 0 meter, then when you hit the start/stop button. The watch will keep track of the change in altitude from that point on until you stop it. But the regular logging of altitude and the total altitude will not change from this and the altitude difference measurer can always be reset at 0 and started again. I love this function in the Core and I miss it in my X10 and I also miss it in the Ambit.

-Now over to the compass mode. My X10 have an automatic declination setting based on the north reading the watch get as soon as you start moving while GPS is on. The Ambit should have the same function. Also it should have just like the fenix do, automatic calibration also with the help of GPS. That way the compass becomes super easy to handle. Of course manual options should still be there if GPS can not be used for some reason.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

undret said:


> What is the best way to give these suggestions to Suunto?


mail to ambit at suunto.com


----------



## roveurboat (Oct 1, 2012)

Plenty great ideas for update. Here is a new one. What a drag that the Bezel scratches so easily. My watch is two week old and looks like I've had it for years! A replacement bezel(option for silver or black) with more durable properties would be nice.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

One very important if suunto wants to fight agains the superior connectivity of the fenix:

Possibility to see the ambit as a Hardrive unit when connected,like the fenix
That way you can connect to any computer or even to smartphones with USB host (like Samsung galaxy...) without the need of moves link and upload/download activities and tracks


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

my list:

1- intergration of the latest stopwatch, that shows 1/10th of a second, also in the exercise modes. in short distance timing 1 second resolution is terribly inadequate.
2- real and full GPS time acquisition (like my 100$ chinese gps watch). also want to know the story behind the current set up :think:
*3- full utilization of the accelerometer. ability to calibrate for indoor use(auto gps calibration would be cool). 
ability to select it as the only sensor for indoor training or treadmill.
**with current options it can be used only in co-operation with the gps receiver. i test that it can measure speed and distance* *very accurate without gps signal but imagine being on a treadmill near a window that the watch can easily get access to satellites. that would be confusing for the distance and speed measures.
i dont see the need to use another accelerometer (footpod) since you already have one built in...*
4- ability to show heart rate in both forms (BPM *AND *% of max heart rate) . in exercise mode, it is very handy to know your heart rate per minute but also the percentage value (for recovery purposes). *current set up **allow only one view to be selected (only bpm or only %)* 
5- countdown timer
6- pace alarm would be nice
7- better activity view in movescount with a graph that shows distance by day-week-month-year
8- max speed on watch
9- in movescount please focus on PACE metrics (min/km or min/mile) because it is the primary speed units for runners not km/h or miles/hour
10- i want to specify the order of the appearing exercise modes when i enter in the main exercise screen.
11- also want to be able to set the order in the datafields. (for example, in the last row of a 3 custom data screen you can select up to 5 different metrics. i want to choose the order that they appear.

before i email it to suunto , i post it here for you to comment in case i am wrong in any of these

(its quite embarrasing that actually the many of these features (besides accelerometer) do exist in my 100$ cheap chinese gps watch (known as redclover gps, mio quest, new balace gps watch , etc...)


----------



## ubiwan (Sep 22, 2012)

Really happy with my Ambit, but would be even happier with the following added/fixed:


_lap_ pace and _average_ pace both show as AVG in the watch, this is very confusing. Change in LAP and AVG resp.
Auto pause function
No lap insertion when pausing
Breadcrumb trail to show where you have been on map (I loved this on my 310XT when walking/riding in unknown terrain)
Data fields (not sure if this will all be user-configuarable with the November update, so I put them down here anyway):
maximum speed/pace/HR/temp/alt/baro
minimum HR/temp/alt/baro
Speed/time/pace/HR for *previous *lap
sunrise/sunset

It would be nice if the altitude graph could show ascent and descent when pressing the view button
I find the logbook overview very confusing with all the dates/times --> add the activity type in the list of logs
It would be really great (in the long run) to have the ability to store logged data on a smart phone via USB, to deal with the limited storage capacity on the watch
An external temperature sensor such as the Tempe would be really great as well. Preferably ANT+ of course.


----------



## BillyX (Oct 7, 2012)

Most thing that could be mare better are in movescount instead of ambit.

But some improvements for ambit I suggest:
- Use the arrows during exercise for displaying the time and not the help.
- Why does auto-light not work when pressing lap like it is enabled with auto-lap?
- Make a possibility to configure the lap and the auto-lap screen in movescount like the other screens.
- Record heartbeat during pause also.

It would be nice to load the ambit with USB-cable without a computer and to upload exercises via mobile (eg USB-cable to mobile)


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

...it would be nice if the "lap-points" were shown on the map and - if possible - they should be POIs which can be renamed or even switched out
Thanks a lot
JoggWithoutDog
PS and - if possible - create a CF (correction factor) even for the GPS-mode ... or will there be a new feature in connection with the footpod?!?


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

ubiwan said:


> _lap_ pace and _average_ pace both show as AVG in the watch, this is very confusing. Change in LAP and AVG resp.


great list and amen on Lap avg pace label. "L.Avg" was my thinking. 
In any case, I can't always remember what I put where in which profile, and have to run for a while to figure it out.


----------



## ubiwan (Sep 22, 2012)

or_watching said:


> great list and amen on Lap avg pace label. "L.Avg" was my thinking.
> In any case, I can't always remember what I put where in which profile, and have to run for a while to figure it out.


I know. I like to have them both on the same screen as well, with lap pace to pace myself (much more useful than instant pace IMO) and average pace to see how I'm doing/whether I'll meet my goal time, especially in a race.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope everyone is actually emailing these suggestions to Suunto.........


----------



## Tony L (Jun 6, 2012)

This was what I wrote to Suunto in June 2012:

Hello to all at Suunto
Excellent job on the SW Ver 1.5 update of Ambit.

Most grateful if Suunto can include the followings in the next SW update:
- Improve scale of Barometer graph to be similar to Core. The present scale doesn't show much "ups" &"downs"
- Weather Trend Indicator
- Storm Alarm
- Stopwatch (Independant of Exercise mode) (Provided in SW Ver1.8 !)
- Countdown Timer
- In the Time display mode, please indicate Seconds simultaneously with the Day, Date & Month.
- Fix the position of numbers on screen so they don't move left & right. This is very obvious when stopwatch is running during exercise mode. When the number on the right is "1", all the numbers on the left move to the right, closer to "1". When the number on the right is not "1", all the numbers on the left of "1" move left.
- HR Alarm option to alert user if the actual HR falls below Low HR & exceed High HR Zones

Thank you

Looks like Suunto only provided the Stopwatch out of the above list.


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just to have the best watch, complete with FEnix functionnalities (sorry for comparaison but I want you to be the best) :

- Moon phases,
- Sunrise, sunset
- Fish / Hunt hours,
- Geocaching,
- Bearing indicator to follow the map when on the map screen
- Indicators to be sure that the path is followed correctly
- Ability to handle all GPX and TCX files without any problem and of any length.
- Increase Waypoints, POI, tracks number limitation,...
- Enable API to importe created routes from web sites like GPSies | GPS Tracks, GPS Trails, GPS Tours, GPS Converter
- Jumpmaster functions,
- Home screen customizable with all informations.
- Having more hiking functions.
- Lot of customizable fields : ETA, ETE, odometer,.... (see Garmin list)
- MOST important : being able to configure the watch directly and without using Movescount !!!! 
- Glonass compatibility to enable catching more satellites and quicker.
- Being able to change strap with another classical strap (Zulu or Nato Strap)


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Falconeye75 said:


> Just to have the best watch, complete with FEnix functionnalities (sorry for comparaison but I want you to be the best) :
> 
> - Moon phases,
> - Sunrise, sunset
> ...


I think some of your suggestions are impossible because memory and hardware limitations

but there is something that would be very useful when following a track, and already in most garmin devices:
a message on the screen and beep alarm when "out of track" (for example 30m out)
and another warning when "track found"


----------



## z-hunter (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is my list. Hiking and military application.
Sent this morning.

· Altimeter: I cannot understand why the GPS altimeter isn’t linked to the barometer. GPS data should calibrate the barometer with true altitude. Think aircraft altimeter: when you set the altimeter to the altitude of the plane (on the parking), you can read the barometer setting.
· Count down timer, independent of exercise.
· Alarms: two or more
· Recording Intervals: 1,10,30,60,120,300 seconds would be useful
· Sunrise/sunset
· Moon phase and time
· Light intensity: the lowest setting is still a bit too bright (IR mode?) . Possibility to configure the intensity from the watch.
· Default screen configuration: more options to configure the timekeeping screens
· Temperature auto correction: my Ambit is almost always 8 degrees wrong due to body temp. If able to configure a correction it would make the temp useful and the altimeter more accurate
· Improve scale of Barometer graph to be similar to Core. The present scale doesn’t show much “ups” &“downs”
· Weather Trend Indicator
· Storm Alarm
· ETA/ETE from GPS data.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like to see Real Time EPOC on the Ambit. 
I've never used EPOC real-time, but reviewing the White Paper and my own EPOC graphs in Movescount suggests it'd be valuable. 
(sent to Suunto)


----------



## Falconeye75 (Sep 16, 2012)

Another important function, may be the most important of all :

Possibility to follow a entire track and not only some waypoint on a gpx file. I cannot imagine to have to edit each track on movescount before being able to follow à track. This issue seems crazy !!!!


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Falconeye75 said:


> Another important function, may be the most important of all :
> 
> Possibility to follow a entire track and not only some waypoint on a gpx file. I cannot imagine to have to edit each track on movescount before being able to follow à track. This issue seems crazy !!!!


Hi. 
I'm not following exactly. (no pun intended). 
Do you want to just visually follow a track? (keep your icon on the pixel trail)
Or are you talking about something that automatically picks points on the track that bearings are then sequentially set to?
Or something else?
If it's easier to point me to some device/manual which does what your asking for, that'd be great.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

or_watching said:


> Hi.
> Or are you talking about something that automatically picks points on the track that bearings are then sequentially set to?


Interesting. If Suunto are using the Ramer-Douglas-Peucker algorithm to simplify routes with >1000 points, then why could they not do something similar to automatically generate waypoints. I just experimented with a 8500 point kml and it reduces that to 516 points and visually it looks pretty similar. All the information is available for the software to make decisions about which points to use as waypoints and the algorithm is not that complex.

On the watch, we can now visualise a route via the breadcrumb trail, so I'm sure it's possible to get a reasonably good set of waypoints, even on a complex route.

It's a slow process to hand craft a route to be followed, but then to have to use MC route planner to add the waypoints is a real pain, so this would be a cool feature.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Falconeye75 said:


> Another important function, may be the most important of all :
> 
> Possibility to follow a entire track and not only some waypoint on a gpx file. I cannot imagine to have to edit each track on movescount before being able to follow à track. This issue seems crazy !!!!


Well, when you create/import a track in movescount I think by default it generates 2 points, begining and end
to follow the track in one order or backwards

What is not well solved is the bearing screen points directly to that waypoint, not the track to follow

I think creating lot of waypoints is not the solution
waypoints memory will fill very fast


----------



## roots-n-rocks (Sep 19, 2012)

Falconeye75 said:


> Another important function, may be the most important of all :
> 
> Possibility to follow a entire track and not only some waypoint on a gpx file. I cannot imagine to have to edit each track on movescount before being able to follow à track. This issue seems crazy !!!!


I've only just begun following routes on my Ambit during runs. This past weekend I did a trail run on a course that I was unfamiliar with, and would have gotten lost without some guidance. I created a route with waypoints at every trail intersection based on the Park System's official trail map. This was a tedious process which took me a couple of hours (for a 12.5 mile route). Once out on the trails, I found Ambit's navigation pretty easy to use and intuitive for the most part/ However, I did have some issues/frustrations. I can't stress enough that I am a COMPLETE ROOKIE with this stuff, but I thought that my perspective as a rookie might be interesting to this conversation, so here are my thoughts.


*What I wish I was better at *


 Using/Naming waypoints to be the most effective while running. I named most of my waypoints with directions. For example: "X23- R onto ST" for "Right onto Singletrack at intersection 23". The problem is that I get an alert when I'm approaching that intersection, but when I reach it, instead of getting the directions of what to do, I get a "continue to (next waypoint name here)". So if I missed the instructions on the approach (which I did quite often because I was navigating a rock garden or whatever), then I'm SOL. I'm then forced to stop for a few seconds and use the compass/bearing to point me in the right direction, which is fine if the the intersection is a "T" or a 4 way intersection, but not so good at a hub with 4 or 5 singletracks branching off of it. Does anyone have a simple solution? This leads me to...


*What I wish the Ambit was better at*


 To me, the most obviously useful improvement for following routes would be closer zoom on the route track during navigation. I find the close zoom (.25 mile scale?) to be helpful, but again, as in the example above, it doesn't help very much at complicated intersections. Several times I just had to guess which trail on the right was the correct one. Given, it doesn't take to long figure out when you've gone off track, but....
As mentioned by an earlier poster, an "off route" alarm would be awesome! I don't know what a reasonable distance would be, but I imagine it would have to be far enough to compensate for possible GPS accuracy error (I wouldn't want it beeping at me every time it thought I was 10 feet off the track!), but it would need to be short enough not to let the user go too far off the route. Also, there would need to be an "override" button to silence the OFF TRACK alarm until you've re-joined the track. After all, sometimes we like to just explore new trails!
This one sort of depends on having a closer zoom factor in the track view, but it would be nice to have the ability to just insert an audible "push pin" on the route at intersections instead of full on waypoints. When trail running, even a simple waypoint name can be hard to read without stopping. Again, with a nice close zoom factor, I feel like all I really would need is an audible BEEP to let me know I need to turn. I could then just glance down at my heading/track and quickly see which way I'm turning.

Anyway, I'm loving using the Ambit as is, but I feel like these would be some very nice improvements. 
Seasoned veterans, please feel free to poke these ideas full of holes! Maybe I'll learn something! 

Oh, and I REALLY LOVED having the Sunrise/Sunset date on the timekeeping screen of the Fenix before I returned it!


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

...but it would be helpful (also for creating routes) if there are the "lap-points" shown as (for example) 01, 02 and so on - so it would be a possibility to rename them for real POIs. This would be helpful to see e.g. "bridge-RR" (means: after crossing the bridge you have to turn the right way (if there would be a crossing with two ways on the right side and you want to take the rightest one). Also the route shown on the map would have more good information.
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry - my posting was regarding the one which was 5 hours ago 
JwD


----------



## roots-n-rocks (Sep 19, 2012)

Just saw this on Suunto's Q&A section on the website in response to a question about the funky auto lap operation.

_"At the moment the Suunto Ambit makes a lap every time the exercise is paused. This is a feature in the watch, it is possible that in the future there might be some changes in this function."_


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

roots-n-rocks said:


> Just saw this on Suunto's Q&A section on the website in response to a question about the funky auto lap operation.
> 
> _"At the moment the Suunto Ambit makes a lap every time the exercise is paused. This is a feature in the watch, it is possible that in the future there might be some changes in this function."_


That would be nice ... I just want to create my own laps without pre-determination ;-)
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## gsnip (Oct 5, 2012)

Would really like to see added capability that I think is critical to a gps device.


Please add a 'breadcrumb' trail on the watch of where I am going. I have a Garmin 305 with this function and I find it very useful in many ways. Ideally this could be added as a page while training - it should show up within a move vs going to navigation section.

Remove the added lap when pausing the watch - I want to be able to stop, then restart the watch. Keep the GPS radio on, just stop recording data until I restart it.


Another suggestion - when the display shows 3 data fields, please make the top and bottom fields a little larger so they are easier to read at a glance while running etc.


Finally, it would be great if in the summary of a move (ie run, bike etc) it showed a summary speed that matches the sport mode, ie for running, show the summary speed in pace, for biking show in speed, etc.


Overall I love my Ambit, is my favorite training tool!


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder if there is a way to add an option to increase the Beeps and Alarms volume. My hearing is not great in the frequency range. I can hear it but it's not loud enough to capture my attention when running. Actually I wished the Ambit had vibration alerts, I loved that on my Garmin and one of the things I miss most. Maybe next gen.


----------



## VmaxBob (Oct 15, 2012)

because my other hobby is photography:

· Sunrise/sunset
· Moon phase and time


----------



## andy c (Mar 17, 2012)

A small suggestion I sent in was to show the recovery time for an individual move, rather than the cumulative recovery time at the time that move ended. I find it a useful performance measure.

Love the way it shows the current recovery time when you enter logbook - I may be wrong but I'm sure it didn't do that when I bought it.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

andy c said:


> A small suggestion I sent in was to show the recovery time for an individual move, rather than the cumulative recovery time at the time that move ended. I find it a useful performance measure.
> 
> Love the way it shows the current recovery time when you enter logbook - I may be wrong but I'm sure it didn't do that when I bought it.


That changed with the update. It now shows the current time when you enter logbook and in the move itself shows the time for that move.


----------



## andy c (Mar 17, 2012)

bowesmana said:


> That changed with the update. It now shows the current time when you enter logbook and in the move itself shows the time for that move.


The first, yes, and thanks for confirming I'm not losing my marbles.

The second, no. If recovery time from the the previous move hasn't ended the next move will show the balance plus the move just done, not just that from the last move.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

andy c said:


> The second, no. If recovery time from the the previous move hasn't ended the next move will show the balance plus the move just done, not just that from the last move.


Yes, you're right. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## zaskarmen (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,i don't know if this was lieted before but this is my wish list(mostly for mtbiking and hiking)

-auto light when you turn your wrist(casio has this one)
-sun rise/down for camping
-larger batt icon(or percentage)
-storm alarm(suunto core has it)
-altitude alarm(casio has it)
-personalize the main screen with altitude small graph,baro small graph etc.
-sell an aftermarket bisel tougher than it comes with the black ambit(looooots of dents and scratches and i dont use it everyday)

Thanx a lot great forum(well the best)


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

zaskarmen said:


> Hello,i don't know if this was lieted before but this is my wish list(mostly for mtbiking and hiking)
> 
> -auto light when you turn your wrist(casio has this one)
> -sun rise/down for camping
> ...


Hi. 
Thanks for a great post (well, the best today). 
... that's a joke... couldn't resist...

I think everything has been mentioned in some place or time or thread. Except for some of your main menu specifics.

In any case, it's always good to vote and vote again.

And don't forget Suunto has an email address specifically to take Ambit feature requests. [email protected].

Cheers.


----------



## ubiwan (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll just keep trying: ;-)

Dear Ambit team,

I really like the new apps feature, although I am a bit disappointed that only one app can be used. Is this because of memory/computational restrictions?


However, for FW 2.0 I was expecting to see some other improvements as well, some of which should be really easy to implement. Could you consider these for a new update? The following are on the top of my list:


1) Lap and average variables are still both displayed with prefix AVG. This is very confusing. Please change the prefix of lap variables to LAP (this already implies an average)
2) Data fields for max speed, max HR and others. Why did you not add the variables that are available in the app designer as optional data fields?
3) Auto pause. This is a really common feature for a GPS watch and should be available on the Ambit IMO. 


Thank you for your continued work on the Ambit and I hope to see the improvements above soon.


----------



## Nordkappler (Nov 29, 2012)

My 2 cents:

Dear Suunto-Ambit Team,

First of all thank you for continuing to update the Ambit. I wold like to comment on a few features of the recent firmware release and make some suggestions for improvement from my perspective.


1. Interval timer. I may have misunderstood the interval timer, but as I have used something similar on other watches (notably Garmin forerunner 305, 405, 310xt, 610) I find the interval timer very limiting and frankly disappointing. First of all there seems to be no way of setting a warm up / cool down time or distance. Secondly, there seems to be no way of entering a interval of time duration (ie 6 reps of 3 minutes at a certain pace with a 2 minute recovery). Thirdly, as indicated in the example of the last point, there appears to be no way of setting a recovery period - which after all is the whole point of intervals. Fourthly there appears to be no easy way of entering the interval feature from the device.


2. APPs. While the apps offer great flexibility it seems disappointing that you are unable to use more than one app at any one time for one activity. I find it simply incomprehensible that there are hundreds of apps on the movescount site, and we arer only meant to use ONE at a time. Can this please be rethought and changed for a future firmware release.


3. MAP for current track / activity. I know this was not mentioned as a possible feature, but I feel it should be included especially since the competition offers this feature in much cheaper units (Garmin Forerunner 310xt for example). I am happy with the map used with a saved route, but it would be useful to have a map available of the current track - one that has not been saved yet. As mentioned, this is available on a number of cheaper devices from competing companies.


I appreciate your time in considering these suggestions.


----------



## icuriosity (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear Suunto,
Thanks for the great watch! The Ambit.
Could you consider the follow features for the next release? Please?

- count down timer
- ability to sound an alarm when certain condition is met in the App Zone, I.e when count down reaches zero
- baro/weather scale be more like the Core

Thanks!

PS: hi everyone, I have got an app in App Zone called N-Minute Count Down where you can use the lap button to set the number of minute to count down. Please let me know what you think. Cheers!


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

ubiwan said:


> I'll just keep trying: ;-)
> 
> Dear Ambit team,
> 
> ...


For me, Amen to #0 and #1. And #2 just because of #0.

I think I'll just reuse your words.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Nordkappler said:


> My 2 cents:
> 
> Dear Suunto-Ambit Team,
> 
> ...


For me, Amen on #2 and #3, and for solidarity #1.


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,I like the Ambit a lot and has following suggestions:


* The fonts should be Kerned, if possible. It looks more professional, but needs a kerning pair table to be implemented.
* The menu should NOT wrap around when you reach the end, it is more confusing than useful. Instead it should stop when you reach the end, and the arrow indication should be off in that direction.
* The menu could also have a small scrollbar showing how far you are in the menu, and also show that you are moving.
* If you used the space to the left in the menu, it could be more space for the text, although you will have to have a curved left alignment, it would also look cool.
* The contrast should be automatically temperature adjusted, now I have to adjust from contrast 70 to 50 when the watch goes from +30 to +9C.
* The App from App zone should be able to live in one the screens of the main (without activating training), It could be configured as one of the activity screens.


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi to be able to calculate windchill you need this formula:(T in celcius and v in m/s)
Teff = 13.126667+0.6215*T-13.924748*v^0.16+0.4875195*T*v^0.16

To be able to do this I need to have Power (^) function.


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

You would probably want to use an external temperature monitor (TempE), if/when available.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

After FW 2.0 I'm happy with the new upgrades (ANT+, apps,...), but I thought they would add some of what we have requested in this post, BUT they didn't

So I still have some upgrade suggestions that I will send to [email protected].:

- Option of two rows of information with med. size characters. with actual 3 rows the central one is too big and the other two are too small.
- increase the size of the battery icon for more precise state
- Finer grained GPS recording interval between 1 and 60 to maximise log usage and route accuracy. 
- support for USB ANT+ dongle to wireless transmit the workouts to a PC, smartphones with host-USB (samsung galaxy....) 
- Beadcrumb Track to see the way you have done in the map view
- possibility to navigate one track recorded in the Ambit history, without the need of movescount
- possibility to rotate screen view 90º, useful when ataching the Ambit to the stem of a bike (best place
- the 500m min zoom for the tracks is useless. PLEASE ADD A 50-80m SCALE IN THE MAP VIEW

hope in FW3.0 we can see some of them solved!


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, TempE also. But if you have on the outside of your jacket it will at least be cooler


----------



## Nordkappler (Nov 29, 2012)

I received this reply from Suunto. It is interesting given the comment on one other thread that there may be no further Ambit software updates. I'm referring to points one & two::

"Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.

1. For the interval timer, you may go on Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto > Private > Gear > Customization > Edit mode > Show advanced settings > and there you may fix your interval timer. 2.For now, it is not possible to have more than one App. to any activity at one time. This is a future processing by suunto team. 3. Also you can see only the map that you have pre-programmed, and this is also future processing by suunto team. Thank you for the suggestions! Should you need more information, please do not hesitate to contact us."


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

Nordkappler said:


> I received this reply from Suunto. It is interesting given the comment on one other thread that there may be no further Ambit software updates. I'm referring to points one & two::
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.
> 
> 1. For the interval timer, you may go on Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto > Private > Gear > Customization > Edit mode > Show advanced settings > and there you may fix your interval timer. 2.For now, it is not possible to have more than one App. to any activity at one time. This is a future processing by suunto team. 3. Also you can see only the map that you have pre-programmed, and this is also future processing by suunto team. Thank you for the suggestions! Should you need more information, please do not hesitate to contact us."


I think the comment about not coming any more updates was ironic. Nice to see some hints of possible improvements!


----------



## Canadian_runner (Sep 11, 2012)

My apology in advance if I'm not in the right forum. Not sure if its just the way the Ambit Tone is supposed to work, or I can't get it to work properly! Both the Tone settings on the watch & Movescount are "ALL ON" and my configured it to go on every mile. The light goes on, but it does not vibrate or sound anything. Is this the way its supposed to work?


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

A very good option for a next update would be, lockable for all features. No when i use my wear my Ambit under my motorcycle jacket it illuminates or runs to the compass screen and so on.

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Goost said:


> A very good option for a next update would be, lockable for all features. No when i use my wear my Ambit under my motorcycle jacket it illuminates or runs to the compass screen and so on.
> 
> Greetzz,
> Geert


there is already a lock option, just press light button for some seconds


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

mnaranjo said:


> there is already a lock option, just press light button for some seconds


It doesn't lock everything, just some functions.


----------



## or_watching (Nov 13, 2008)

Goost said:


> A very good option for a next update would be, lockable for all features. No when i use my wear my Ambit under my motorcycle jacket it illuminates or runs to the compass screen and so on.
> 
> Greetzz,
> Geert


Yeah, this is a mixed thing. For sure I like being able to lock out the pause/start/stop, but still be able to safely review screens on the go. On the fenix and others the lock locks you to one screen.

But I get your point, because I have to remember to get out of Light Toggle mode whenever I REALLY don't want an accidental button press to drain the battery while the watch is jammed in a bag tumbling around.

So, as you said, an option not a hard change would be good.


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes I know that! But when the watch is locked you can still use the features, baro, compass and stopwatch. Even the light goes on! I had it once that the light was on for almost 3 hrs when I`ve driven my motorcycle. Not so good for the battery ;-)

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

I see,
but you can also set the light mode to normal or off


----------



## jrtsimpson (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone - My first post!

Anyway, I sent this to suunto yesterday:

"Hi, I have some suggestions for firmware updates to the Suunto Ambit:

1. Swim stroke recognition

You could use the pressure sensor to recognise swim strokes. This would really appeal to the triathlon market.

2. Option for two feature displays

You could show two features with larger font sizes rather than just having an empty space on the screen! The smaller functions are harder to see at a glance.

3. Easier compatibility with other fitness/exercise logging services such as Strava.

You've got ANT+ now, which is great, but increase your customer base by making the info exportable to other logging services, simple files etc.

4. Storm alarm

This feature is great on the core and the option to have it on the ambit would be brilliant!

5. More backlight options

Options to keep the backlight on until switched off, even if it sacrifices some battery life!

6. Navigation when during exercise mode!

What about when you want to navigate when you're skiing, yet still want to be logging your track! All the other functions should be accessible, even in exercise mode.

7. Continuation of fusedspeed?

You could utilise the accelerometer to get speed and distance readings even without GPS signal!

8. Sun rise and sun set times

This is great on the core. Why not introduce it onto the ambit!

9. Moon phase function

Could be very useful in a military use context!

10. 'Triathlon' mode

Easy mode system to switch between swim/bike/run, time transitions etc. You could really explore this idea. The ambit is widely used by triathletes. A specific mode for this with lots of features, including swim stroke counts etc. would be great!

11. Any further customisation!

The new apps system is brilliant, and this could be developed even further.

12. UK Ordnance survey grid references

Is this a feature already? If not, make it one - it would be an easy fix and the benefits to people in the UK would be huge!


This is definitely a brilliant watch. Any other features which could add to the military, ultra-runner, triathlete or athlete scene would be a real improvement to an already brilliant product. The advantage of the Ambit over its competitors really is the ability to update it!

I hope this email helps with some suggestions.

Thanks"

My ambit will be a Christmas present and I have already bought it and checked it out. It's pretty cool! Anyway, I was just trying to get some ideas rolling in suunto so we have to wait less time for a firmware update!

Hope this was helpful


----------



## gnarlywatch (Dec 17, 2012)

1. Autopause. Automatically pause exercise when detect not moving. Currently .. I pause when I'm resting but forget to resume when I start again.
2. Please show already saved POIs when navigating using route view.
3. Movescount- Ability to merge routes into a route on import. Currently, if you import another route it will overwrite.
4. Ability to show more than 1 app per custom mode.


----------



## Joonatan (Sep 29, 2012)

gnarlywatch said:


> 2. Please show already saved POIs when navigating using route view.


This is already on ambit. Ambit shows nearest POI to your current location while navigating a route, if one fits current view.


----------



## gnarlywatch (Dec 17, 2012)

Did not notice that. I would need to retest this. Thanks ... 

and 

5. Use GPS elevation as a base reference for the altimeter


----------



## edwan (Dec 10, 2012)

1.)Manually being able to Rename POI's instead of the prefix as Begin 01- Begin 05 is confussing unless jotted down. But not possible on expeditions. Instead it can be programmed it in a way like game consoles are doing. Few letter prefix and alpha numerics scrolling to desire tags in your own words. EG: Basecamp, Khumbu, H.Camp, Summit 

2.) The battery indicator, Its too small a difference to verify the remaining capacity of the battery. At times i didn't know its half or 3/4 remaining. Tend to worry on this outdoors, instead maybe proper bar spacing like those in Nokia phones will be better indication or if not, just percentage reading. Guess its easy as moveslink is able to detect the % reading. 
It will be good to have.


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

The export of GPX works well with Strava both HR and temperature comes into the import.
You can also start navigation before or after going into excercise, just hold the middle button and go into menu for the nav.


----------



## HimpoN (Jan 4, 2013)

jrtsimpson said:


> Hi everyone - My first post!
> 
> 5. More backlight options
> 
> ...


5. This is already possible through both the night and the toggle-mode, right?
6. Also possible; start navigation prior to the start of the exercise or long-press NEXT during the exercise.

/N


----------



## LookIWashed4Supper (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like my Ambit to have GPS connectivity again! It has stopped connecting to GPS only after a few days of use. I have tried resetting the GPS in the Service menu and still nothing. Resetting the GPS is the only option Suunto have been able to provide, and it doesn't work!

I have forced firmware updates, synced with the most recent Moveslink2, uninstalled and re-installed Moveslink2 and still no joy.

Surely I am not the only one to discover the Ambit is a useless paper weight after a short amount of use, and without any form of damage!!!???


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess you could send it in on warranty, sounds like some problem with hardware.


----------



## tempeViking (Dec 3, 2012)

jrtsimpson said:


> 2. Option for two feature displays
> 
> You could show two features with larger font sizes rather than just having an empty space on the screen! The smaller functions are harder to see at a glance.


+1
I sent this to Suunto myself, so maybe we can get momentum for some of these features:

"A feature that I'd like to suggest that I haven't seen in any other discussion threads:

1) Scaling displays in Exercise mode. When I run, it is difficult for me to see the smaller lines of information. On my 610 I would simply request only two lines of information be displayed and the information would scale to fill the available space on the display. For older runners like me, scaleable fonts for these exercise displays are very important.

I deliberated for awhile before I purchased the Ambit. The thing that put me over the top was the promise held by future revisions. You will excel in the market place by exceptional customer service and a tool that provides exceptional quality and features. I look forward to future revisions!"


----------



## tvillingett (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,

I suggestion when you are out on adventure is that you could with the camera connection kit for ipad charge and upload activities also.

The camera conneciton kit gives real usb, it is used for example for midi on keyboards for the ipad.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

tempeViking said:


> +1
> I sent this to Suunto myself, so maybe we can get momentum for some of these features:
> 
> "A feature that I'd like to suggest that I haven't seen in any other discussion threads:
> ...


You can set up 2 line displays on the Ambit already








The last two displays I set up this way for the same reasons, my 55+ year old eyes are not what they used to be.


----------



## andy c (Mar 17, 2012)

martowl said:


> The last two displays I set up this way for the same reasons, my 55+ year old eyes are not what they used to be.


2 years behind you, but know exactly what you mean


----------



## Rem_ (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi There,

i sent a few suggestion to Suunto as well.
Some , All ? have already been mentioned here probably.

1- Ability to easily start interval training
either by providing ability to setup a warmup period and then automatically start intervals
OR by just give ability to start interval by pressing one button only instead of the existing 6+ buttons sequences. 
(e.g. use LONG PRESS BACK Button )

2- Navigation 
Ability to see distance to End Point in Navigation mode and not only distance to next WayPoint.
Could be even better to have distance to End Point or/and Distance from Beginning available to be displayed on exercice screen when navigation activated.
Those distance to/From would be a good alternative of gps measured distance, especially in 60s mode. The GPS would then be mostly used to identified what's the closest point on the itinerary.
They could even be used in Apps to estimate time to arrival more accuratly than gps measured distance.
*Update* : 
i just realize that distance to next WayPoint is a "fly by " distance not along the track so not really useful when you follow a track.
So very first request would be to have "along the track" distance rather than "fly by" distance for Next WayPoint and End Point.

3- Apps
Apart from give ability to use Distance from navigation in Apps , 
would be good to be able to use 2 and more apps at a time.
Could be good also to be able to use "custom variable" , e.g. exercice distance or pace then we would not need to have define an app for each possible distance or each possible pace.
There would have one App "Estimate time arrival" instead of estimated Marathon arrival, 10K Arrival, etc.
(Actually, i'm already doing so by updating Estimate distance App and Virtual Pace App every time :
Estimate duration vs Distance - App at Movescount.com
Virtual Pace Gap x min/Km - App at Movescount.com

4- Display Screen
Parameterize it to see from 1 to 4 info at the same time and share the full screen accordingly.

5- Adjust Baro Altitude with GPS Alt (or vice versa). "a la Garmin"

6- Upload exercice to Movescount from any mobile device (Android, iOS) 
so that when we go for a long trip we don't need to bring laptop (but just mobile) and can u/l when Ambit is about to reach the 50h limit.


----------



## Canadian_runner (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, this may not be the forum to ask the question.. if so, my apologies....

Question is, When is the next Firmware update? Is it quarterly? Should one be out in March/April?



Rem_ said:


> Hi There,
> 
> i sent a few suggestion to Suunto as well.
> Some , All ? have already been mentioned here probably.
> ...


----------



## SavageSS (Aug 26, 2009)

Some good requests.

These were mine
· More control over the GPS options. That is, being able to have 2sec, 5 sec updating and logging (something in-between the 1 sec and 60seconfs as this seems too far apart without options in-between)
· Way Points, ability to manually name them, instead of using pre-set names
· Ability to download from Movescount in *.tcx* format
· Ability for back light to come on when watch is tilted (similar to Casio GShock watches)
· When finishing an exercise for the log to also show any custom app data, also have this uploaded to Movescount. Eg I have the app of how many Beers my run has exercised off. But this is not saved anywhere, so unless I view this during the exercise this is lost, this is with other apps as well.
· When doing laps, have the light come on when a lap is reached
· Ability to set a target goal, eg Target distance, target calories or target time for an exercise
· Ability to beat yourself from a previous run / exercise or a virtual partner

I wish it had a vibration function!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

SavageSS said:


> Some good requests.
> 
> These were mine
> 
> ...


When I hit an auto-lap (have them at each 1 km), I get the beep and the backlight is turned on while it shows the lap info screen. (I think that is/was in "normal" light setting.)

Yeah, wouldn't mind vibration.

Oh, and that question above re. next update... Nothing official, but there should be news out of Suunto later this spring.


----------



## notgoodwithpowertools (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Not really an Ambit suggestion, but maybe a change to Movescount that would help the Ambit experience (for me at least).

The following suggestion was sent to [email protected] as per the directions on the Suunto Ambit product page. Please let me know if I am missing something or if you think it can be achieved in another way.

++++

Hi there,

I've been a loyal Suunto user and customer for many years being the owner of the fantastic Core All Black and for training the T4C. I've recently purchased the Ambit and while I do like it very much I would like to offer a suggestion that might improve the Ambit experience for me and possibly others as well without too much further investment or work from Suunto.

Activity Class (AC) is the foundation of all of the training calculations.

From the FAQs at Heart rate monitors | Suunto ... "It is needed to calculate the most accurate kcal and Training Effect. "

The T4C does a brilliant job of automatically calculating and more importantly (automatically) maintaining the AC level depending using your move history. From the FAQ...

_How much do I need to train so that Suunto t3c or t4c updates my activity class?
Suunto t3c and t4c update your activity class automatically. In order for the heart rate monitor to update the activity class you need to:
_Train at least 7 days at the current activity class.
_Train actively enough (activity class update is based on the last four weeks' training frequency) 
_The Training Effect (TE) of the training sessions needs to be high enough (accumulated EPOC value per week high enough)
_
If I understand it correctly, a properly calculated AC impacts and is the basis for many of the calculated metrics from a move. The AC is the basis for properly calculating Peak Training Effect and the PTE for any move will differ based on the AC input. So it is disappointing that the Ambit or more importantly Movescount cannot calculate and maintain the AC from the Move history. While it is possible to adjust the AC manually, for such an important input I would think the standard AC calculation could be applied as a starting point and just as with the T4C, manually change it if necessary.

Personally, I see the AC as a fine motivator to ensure it is kept as high as possible. Any drop in AC is a sign that fitness levels are dropping and one needs to get out there and move (more).

Providing this automatic calculation in Movescount (based on the move history) in addition to the ability to set it manually, which is then downloaded to the Ambit with a sync can't be that hard to implement into Movescount can it?

Thanks for taking my feedback and suggestion.

Regards,
Andrew

... Why can't Movescount calculate and maintain the AC so the correct AC is synched with the Ambit? If you forget to update it, it can throw out your Move calculations.

Notgoodwithpowertools (Andrew)


----------



## dezz (Aug 6, 2008)

I went through all those pages and what is surprising is that so many people demand really complicated or unrealistic features requiring different hardware but so little requests for something as basic as crippled alarms?

Come on notgoodwithpowertools - they can't make alarms/countdown timer in three updates and you expect them to change AC calculations??? Really?

My little list:

- Countdown Timer
- Few more alarms (at least 3) with possibility of choosing days of the week
- At least one more zoom step in navigation view
- An hour beep 
- Breadcrumbs 
- Increase Waypoints, POI, tracks number limitation,...
- Allow to add separate POIS in rout planning if they are not exactly on the track.

And remember to send yours to ambit @ suunto.com


----------



## SavageSS (Aug 26, 2009)

Some other suggestions I put through after using the Ambit more:

I would like the ability to pause an exercise without the ambit registering it as a lap.

Would also like to see the year on display date. It looks odd not to have it.

Also ability to customise the Log entry and to show apps in the log


----------



## zaskarmen (Jul 19, 2012)

Please make us happy with:

-sun rise/set
-storm alarm(core got this!!)
-baro graph more "readable"
-customize main screen(with a lil baro/alti graph?)
-1 hour beep
-alti alarm
-more daily/week alarms

Thanx a lot in forward


----------



## littlewaywelt (Feb 6, 2013)

Suggestions for firmware updates to the Ambit:

auto scrolling option through screens like Garmin 610
ability to use more than one App.
add a countdown timer and countdown reset
increase font size of items displayed depending on how many items are shown like Garmin 610
ability to add small, low res topos into watch like Fenix hack
ability to adjust sample length in between 1 second and 60 seconds to balance accuracy and battery life
better map and navigation integration into exercise mode.
add more of the Core's barometric and altitude function

Movescount feedback
- add a rating and comment system for Apps.

As a sidenote, I notice a lot of reference altitude drift in auto mode on my Ambit compared to my Suunto Core.

Overall, I love the Ambit and it has largely replaced my Garmin 610. I miss many of the 610's features, but I can wear the Suunto as a daily watch and get more overall use out of it than my 610.

Thanks for continuing to innovate and produce high quality, feature-rich products.


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with storm notification. While core has this option I was woundering why suunt missed it in version 2.0

Also I was thinking about battery percentage.


----------



## zaskarmen (Jul 19, 2012)

Please make the storm alarm possible!and also the baro graph more "readable"(no significant change on the graph when the weather changes)did i explained right?


----------



## bily (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely the ability to use *more than one app* in single exercise - it would just make the whole concept much more useful, and I don't know why there is a limit of one custom app per exercise in the first place.

Another suggestion is to include *nautical units *(derived from nautical mile), which are standard in sailing and aviation (speed in knots for example). It's true I can make an app to show me speed in knots, but then again there is a limitation of only one app in one exercise, so I can't have at the same time also average speed in knots, or distance in nautical miles.


----------



## kmseteam (Nov 14, 2012)

zaskarmen said:


> Please make the storm alarm possible!and also the baro graph more "readable"(no significant change on the graph when the weather changes)did i explained right?


Oh please don't touch that barograph! The Core has it otherwise and it always goes out of scale whenever some minor cloud arrives! I prefer Ambit's!


----------



## zaskarmen (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok,well something in the middle?its just disgusting to see all the time a flat graph


----------



## thedrunkenbakers (Mar 10, 2013)

Ive sent a request for topographical mapping on Movescount. This would help me with hill walking/navigation.


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

After almost 6 months I created this post and I have the feeling that Suunto ignores us,
I know there will be an update in next spring, but so much time without even the simple requests...


----------



## jfinca (Feb 28, 2013)

Please clarify the next update, sprint 2013, or "next spring" 2014?

thanks,


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

jfinca said:


> Please clarify the next update, sprint 2013, or "next spring" 2014?
> 
> thanks,


Garmin updates his fenix every about 15 days! 
I'm a Suunto enthusiat from 6/7 years and I had about 30/40 models! I have also an Ambit and I love it! But I bought a fenix 3 days ago and his functions are incredible!
But I think that the Ambit win on Fenix on fitness functions and heart rate parameters.
I hope that next Ambit updating will make the Ambit more competitive with the fenix.

I think:

Ambit: number one in materials, esthetics, fitness functions.

Fenix: number one in navigations, wealth of features.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

anto1980 said:


> Garmin updates his fenix every about 15 days!


Do bug fixes now count as updates? ;-)


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

Talking about updates... When is the new one for the Ambit due?? 

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## jfinca (Feb 28, 2013)

anto1980 said:


> Garmin updates his fenix every about 15 days!
> I'm a Suunto enthusiat from 6/7 years and I had about 30/40 models! I have also an Ambit and I love it! But I bought a fenix 3 days ago and his functions are incredible!
> But I think that the Ambit win on Fenix on fitness functions and heart rate parameters.
> I hope that next Ambit updating will make the Ambit more competitive with the fenix.
> ...


I totally agree, the Fenix kicks butt! I bought both to try them both out because I wanted to buy informed. In the end, I kept the Ambit and it came down to my needs for MTB training vs navigation operations. As it stands now, I a hold out and sucker with hope in hand, looking for basic functions to be fulfilled by future updates.

The Fenix has some really nice features: countdown, sunrise/sunset, vibration alert/alarm, multiple alarms, and of course full navigation capability and moving map display, trackback with breadcrumbs, and full watch customization without a PC. It did lock up on me once and it did fog up internally when I put an ice cube on the the display, so there are some issues too.

I told myself, you can only keep one, but if I should need to take an out of state trip one day, perhaps I will buy it again for that purpose and justification.


----------



## icuriosity (Sep 27, 2012)

Got 2 ambits (silver and black) and yes I totally agree and feeling let down by suunto inactivity. So I went to buy the fenix and I *love* it!! Wore it to snorkel 3 times now and no sign of fogging. 

If ambit's next update doesn't have a usable countdown timer and better barograph with weather trend I will probably let them go on eBay. 

Fenix rocks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

anto1980 said:


> Garmin updates his fenix every about 15 days!


achilles = fenix
turtle = ambit

achilles, a symbol of quickness must overtake a tortoise, symbol of slowness. achilles runs ten times as quick as the tortoise and gives her ten metros odds. achilles runs ten meters, a tortoise runs one meter, achilles runs one meter, a tortoise runs one decimeter, Achilles runs one decimeter, a tortoise runs one centimeter. and so on until the infinity. as a result according to zeno achilles can run everlastingly, but never will be able to run down a tortoise. [taken somewhere on the web]

just for fun


----------



## dezz (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, the only reason I chose Ambit over Fenix was the promise on Suuntos part that it'll be supported. And i'm not talking bout those almost useless apps but basic functions that you get in any 50$ sports watch. 

If there's no update by April I'm upgrading to Fenix


----------



## icuriosity (Sep 27, 2012)

@Ihoannes, According to Aesop, didn't tortoise stop to take a nap some where?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

icuriosity said:


> @Ihoannes, According to Aesop, didn't tortoise stop to take a nap some where?!


 iirc that was the hare and yep when the fenix will wake up we will have received an amazig fw update


----------



## dezz (Aug 6, 2008)

So you guys think they went from 1.0 to 2.06 without introducing any of the basic functions and NOW they are actually going to do it???





..suunto.com is down


----------



## ppenzone (Mar 15, 2013)

hello all,

I came across this website http://movescount-partner.dyndns.org. Looks like there are changes coming...mostly for multisport. It even hints at power meter support.


----------



## edwan (Dec 10, 2012)

icuriosity said:


> Got 2 ambits (silver and black) and yes I totally agree and feeling let down by suunto inactivity. So I went to buy the fenix and I *love* it!! Wore it to snorkel 3 times now and no sign of fogging.
> 
> If ambit's next update doesn't have a usable countdown timer and better barograph with weather trend I will probably let them go on eBay.
> 
> Fenix rocks!


Same sediments here bro, well, you see, consumers cant wait and its not right for us to wait, we buy a product base on trust and if they cant deliver that, sorry . I am also waiting for them to give me a valid answer on the barometer and altitude shift despite not touching the watch at all.


----------



## edwan (Dec 10, 2012)

edwan said:


> Same sediments here bro, well, you see, consumers cant wait and its not right for us to wait, we buy a product base on trust and if they cant deliver that, sorry . I am also waiting for them to give me a valid answer on the barometer and altitude shift despite not touching the watch at all.


they have just confirmed my altimeter is showing results it should not be showing. Faulty? im still keeping my made in finland over taiwan for now till a next replacement.


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

New to the Ambit....I do wish Suunto would add the trend, sun rise/set, and countdown timer feature to the ambit. I really liked those features when I had the Core


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

In keeping with the "theme" of the Ambit, I absolutely support the sunrise/sunset based on GPS position.


----------



## henrik100 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am traveling a lot between time zones and it was surprise for me to see that the time shown on the watch does not change automatically. 
Hopefully this will be added one day


----------



## jfinca (Feb 28, 2013)

(Re-posted to sub-thread)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfinca (Feb 28, 2013)

henrik100 said:


> I am traveling a lot between time zones and it was surprise for me to see that the time shown on the watch does not change automatically.
> Hopefully this will be added one day


Yep, another one of those things the (one-day-to-be-owned) Fenix does that my poor Ambit doesn't do.


----------



## SavageSS (Aug 26, 2009)

Just used my watch on a Military exercise, one thing it needs is the ability to show the compass while in an exercise mode, or at lease be able to add the compass in one of the views in exercise mode!


----------



## jfinca (Feb 28, 2013)

SavageSS said:


> Just used my watch on a Military exercise, one thing it needs is the ability to show the compass while in an exercise mode, or at lease be able to add the compass in one of the views in exercise mode!


This can be done already. While in Exercise mode hold down the Next button to access your options. Select Activate> Compass> On and when it goes back to your Exercise screens, the compass is one of them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bily (Mar 7, 2013)

dezz said:


> Well, the only reason I chose Ambit over Fenix was the promise on Suuntos part that it'll be supported. And i'm not talking bout t*hose almost useless apps* but basic functions that you get in any 50$ sports watch.
> 
> If there's no update by April I'm upgrading to Fenix


I strongly disagree with that, the custom apps concept has GREAT potential, if you could only add more than one app to a single exercise. I hope they are working on that, because it would make Ambit a highly customizable and versatile tool.


----------



## dezz (Aug 6, 2008)

bily said:


> I strongly disagree with that, the custom apps concept has GREAT potential, if you could only add more than one app to a single exercise. I hope they are working on that, because it would make Ambit a highly customizable and versatile tool.


Well.. like you said "concept has GREAT potential" but the way it is implemented and the the limitation of parameters you can use to make your own app makes it next to useless when you compare to the basic functionality that is obviously lacking in ambit.

You can't make an app that will be an alarm clock with selection of days or proper countdown timer not to mention something as basic as auto light on..

How many real apps are out there? I'm not counting beer/cal counter and fart apps as something useful - sorry


----------



## saridis (Oct 3, 2012)

Apps that i like and use as a competitive runner, not as a competitive Geek ;-) :

*Hill counter*, when doing these nasty hill sprints its handy to have an app counting them using the incredible accurate barometric altimeter!
*
Previous lap time*, very usefull when running speedy intervals on a track and you are able to have the previous lap stay on screen untill the next one.

*Race predicted finish time* (especially the ones with weighted average type calculation) , very helpfull especially in a Marathon race where this is info is pure GOLD!!

*Hill inclination calculation *, i need to know the grade of a slope that i will use for hill repeats..this is how i do it very very easily!

*Ghost race with previous lap*, very usefull for intervals longer than 200m.

*Maximum recorded speed*, cool feature when running 100's!

also apps made it possible for me to make the stopwatch while exersicing showing 10ths of a second instead of the standard 1second resolution....made me happy 

there are also some other cool apps made by also cool minds besides the current limited app tools: vo2max tester, gel intake reminder, cycling power estimation, even a depth meter......


----------



## Dan Michaud (Mar 26, 2013)

Backpacking / Hiking (Weeks at time) (Have Portable Solar Panel)
It would be extremely nice to use the exercise function to record your hike for the day and store the info for that day. On that same day as your hiking to be able to switch screens and see if there were any POI near where you are and then switch back to exercise and then save somehow to a USB flash drive or your phone.


----------

